# Cutting the wiskers?



## shay (Mar 20, 2005)

Do you have to be careful of wiskers when you cut their face? My boyfriend says not to cut them so I have been trying to cut around them...(Not an easy task :new_Eyecrazy: ) Sooo..........can I cut them or not?


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I cut Sunny's, I hope there wasnt anything wrong with that







I have heard if you cut cats whiskers they get stuck in small places though but that might not be true


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shay_@Apr 19 2005, 07:45 PM
> *Do you have to be careful of wiskers when you cut their face?  My boyfriend says not to cut them so I have been trying to cut around them...(Not an easy task :new_Eyecrazy: )  Sooo..........can I cut them or not?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


If ur growing their hair long u should leave them alone. But if ur trimming the face u should treat them(wiskers)like hair. so I guess u can cut the wiskers same length as facial hair. I hope it made sence.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Trimming the whiskers is just fine. I would trim them even with the other facial hair. Just don't pluck them out!


----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

That is such a good question- I was wondering the exact same thing. I like to keep Palbert's face very short trimmed, and was not sure if I could cut everything. I definitely wanted to, but thought it was dangerous. Doesn't it throw off their balance or something like that?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The whiskers give them some sensing capability when they are sniffing the ground...for hunting dogs, many feel it is important to leave them on. For the average house dog, trimming them is just fine. Many people with breeds such as shelties simply prefer them trimmed...no harm done.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I heard you cant cut a cat's whisker or else they wont be balanced and will be walking funny. I was a kid when I heard that so my info is totally not accurate!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 19 2005, 10:43 PM
> *I heard you cant cut a cat's whisker or else they wont be balanced and will be walking funny.  I was a kid when I heard that so my info is totally not accurate!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The groomer always cuts the whiskers. As far as cats go, I heard as a kid that their whiskers are as long as their body is wide, so they can determine if they can fit in a space. If you cut their whiskers, they might get stuck somewhere. At least that's the story I got.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom+Apr 20 2005, 07:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The groomer always cuts the whiskers. As far as cats go, I heard as a kid that their whiskers are as long as their body is wide, so they can determine if they can fit in a space. If you cut their whiskers, they might get stuck somewhere. At least that's the story I got.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54391
[/B][/QUOTE]

WHAT?


----------



## shay (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you all soo much.







It will be much easier cutting their face without worring about the wiskers!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Apr 20 2005, 03:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

WHAT?











































<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54583
[/B][/QUOTE]


I heard that too!


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

my vet told me not cut the whiskers on my rottie so i never did. i know it throws off a cat's balace, i'm not sure about dogs though.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

I just wanted to chime in and say thanks for asking such a great question. I just finished grooming my girls last night and although I wasn't sure about it, I did trimm their whiskers down. 

I love this site; so much great information!


----------



## shay (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gigimom_@Apr 22 2005, 10:06 AM
> *I just wanted to chime in and say thanks for asking such a great question. I just finished grooming my girls last night and although I wasn't sure about it, I did trimm their whiskers down.
> 
> I love this site; so much great information!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I love this site too, everyone is sooo helpfull!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i cut gruffis whiskers and eyebrows.







he gets lots of treats for staying still. LOL


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I had a friend when I was younger, and her mom had 2 cats with longer hair. In the summer she would shave them down whiskers and all (because she didn't like to clean the long hair up







) One was male the other female, both fixed....well, one day we had gone to my friends house after softball practice and her male cat was lodged in a drainage pipe by the side of the house....I dunno if it had anything to do with the shaving of the whiskers or not....but it was pain getting him outta there!

-c


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think cats use their whiskers for distance. i'm not sure. i dont really like cats. lol. 

that totally sucks that he got stuck.







caseys cats always get stuck behind the washer and dryer







.....you'd think they'd put a lock on those doors....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Apr 24 2005, 08:21 PM
> *I had a friend when I was younger, and her mom had 2 cats with longer hair.  In the summer she would shave them down whiskers and all (because she didn't like to clean the long hair up
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OH MY...HAHAHAA


----------

